# The Neal's HO custom shop show



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

These are 2 projects I am working on.

1. the 55 Chevy that Tom Stumpf had graciously donated-runs on a slotted up Ultra-5 chassis

2. TYCO "Road Warrior"/ "Doomsday" car that was from my box of redundent "Doubles". ELO'd off the goofy paint job that did not match this cars persona & have done some modifications.Runs for now on old HP-& chassis that needs TLC.
As you can see I am still experimenting with new Ideas & am open to suggestions.


Neal :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*"NHOC" shop*

Great to see a new shop open in these tough economical times!!! As for the 55, they always turn out good. Never worked on a road warrior, so I'll leave it alone...RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Im diggin that road warrior! One of my all time favorite molds for Tyco, or ANY make for that matter. Im a Mad Max freak, what can I say? Im VERY interested to see where this goes, and Ill have to post some of my own racing warrior mods...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have several of the Road Warrior cars and actually a sealed set .

I've probably thrown a couple of the bodies away.

You seem to have turned yours around where it's resembling a car at least . lol It was the worst body TYCO came out with IMOP.

Maybe we should have a road warrior build off to see what can be made out of them. Right off I'm thinking " dirt late model " after a lot os sanding and gluing styrene sheets.

When I see a 55 chevy I think " drag car ". Loved them back in the day but never owned one. 

Good work, Gonzo


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Neal - i cannot wait to see how that tyco warrior body is done!!! awesome work man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Youre killing me, Gonzo! Must not be a Mad Max fan then? I have every version of that road warrior, its just too bad that they got all goofy with the colors in the later releases. The original 4 made for use with the Battle the Car Crusher set (which I have) were the best looking, and most realistic use for that bodystyle.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Coll looking Road Warrior. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Youre killing me, Gonzo! Must not be a Mad Max fan then? I have every version of that road warrior, its just too bad that they got all goofy with the colors in the later releases. The original 4 made for use with the Battle the Car Crusher set (which I have) were the best looking, and most realistic use for that bodystyle.


Sorry you didnt get the MFP pursuit special in the X-mass exchange...










Next time I can get the bodies I'll get you a couple...

I also have some ideas on the yellow MFP puruit and interceptor I'm going to do up...(AFX taxi)

Really need to convert an AFX Tanker too....

Here's a site with all the movie cars and a bunch of back round history...if you are a max fan...and havent seen this site yet...you will freak,

http://www.madmaxmovies.com/cars/madmax/index.html

Including how to find an ausie 73' ford XC/XB falcon :thumbsup:

There are some cars you might have forgot too..like goose's 69 GTO...

Or the custom utes and holdens....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet, Crim! I actually have one of those, bought it from Alfaslot a while back and just havent gotten around to building it. Guess Im hoping that since AW has made several movie cars, they might get around to doing a Mad Max series. And speaking of AFX semis, I was thinking it might not be too hard to take one of the tractors and convert it to Humungus' 6-wheeled rig. Now, to check out that link...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Crimnick,
After finding this pic on the web site, looks like the AFX Monza might be a starting point to replicate the one pictured below. May have to get one to see how much customization would be needed.  rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Shops..shops..shops.... WOW..
Nice to see more custom shops coming up...
Nice looking conversion work Volvo.. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

gonegonzo said:


> I have several of the Road Warrior cars and actually a sealed set .
> 
> I've probably thrown a couple of the bodies away.
> 
> ...



Why throw the bodies away when you could have sent them to me ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gonzo,
You could always keep those bodies and start making goop for restos. :devil: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Progress so far.........*

I have installed the screening on the F & R Windows & added Machine Guns on the hood ,exhaust pipes in the rear a rear vent & A big military box on top & some details on the rear.The grey piece would make a great mounting for a rear wing.
I also have finalized my choice of engine.
Still deciding on the other details to add from the Tamiya military parts tree.Also drilled some "Vent holes" in the front bumper/battering ram.
Here are the following questions:

1. Not withstanding Mel Gibson's Aussie Falcon Interceptor, is it also not inconceivable that the door's should be welded shut in a D/RW (Doomsday/Road Warrior car) for safety if you are T-Boned or seriously sideswiped ? Of course the driver would have to enter like they do at NASCAR.My car has a sunroof that can be used as an emergency exit.

How about a T-Top for even easier entry ?
I may still scribe door lines for easier entry/exit of the driver.

2.Another Idea is the interior if I use it.How about the driver being on the right like a Brit' RHD car ?This way the enemy would be shooting on the wrong side if he wants to take out the driver .
How about the driver being in the center for even more safety a la' the Mclaren super car ? The original interior would be perfect for that but I don't like the details or the shape of the driver.May just get lazy & just spray flat black in it with a few details & install.

3. Hey Tom, how do you inflict body damage like on your '55 Chevy ?

4. The color scheme has been finalized but I am open to suggestions.

5. some of the glue smears, unfilled joints & rough surfaces will be left untouched.I would also like to leave some "Welding Marks".

Any how here are some pix & other pieces I am considering adding.


Neal:dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Neil thats just plain mean looking.. you and Bob gonna go to war or teaming up to take over all of slotdom?


Coach!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:devil: Mean looking ? Wait till its finally done,Coach !

:jest:What a great way to tour Detroit,Newark,Camden NJ, East St Louis ,N. Philly & parts of Brooklyn !:lol:


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Think of it as the first salvo in a potential TYCO "Doomsday/ Road Warrior" build off !



Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Right on! Im in for this!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Awesome car, Neal! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neal,
Great so far. Keep the pix coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great build Neal...*

Neal,

Been checking back on this to see the progress and in post #14 this thing is realy taking off now. This thing is going to be great! 

Take your time and get ready for Thunderdome man.   2 enter but, only one leaves. :devil: hahahahahaahahahah

Bob...rent "Death Race" you will be glad you did...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Neal,
> 
> Been checking back on this to see the progress and in post #14 this thing is realy taking off now. This thing is going to be great!
> 
> ...



Me & the Boss saw it on DVD & thought it was a blast ! That warden was a real 8!+(# on wheels ! & Jason Statham was great !
In fact the movie was my inspiration ! I always had a spare TYCO D/RW body for 10+ years but did not know what to do with it til now.In fact, any body can be used as a Doomsday/Road Warrior regardless of its condition.


Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im working on my customized Warrior, I need to snap a few shots. Been busy setting up the chassis, which is a last generation HP-2 relieved of its traction magnets, weighted down and fitted with AFX mag wheels, a tomy rear axle, and a hybrid of tycopro armature and front endbell with HP-7 motor block and magnets.

I loved Deathrace too, since Ive always liked Statham and anything with even the slightest notion of post apocolyptic mayhem and/or road warrior cars has my seal of approval. The did one hell of a job on the Monster, and the new generation of Mustangs is a GREAT choice of car for this. 

Speaking of, most of the rides chosen for this movie made a lot of sense, like the Stang, 300C, and Ram made good 'modern' car choices, whereas the old skool stuff liek the rivieras and '79 camaros/firebirds fit in too. Cant help thinking that the Jag, Bimmer, and porsche are too high dollar to smash and bash then have to keep in tune for that kind of abuse. 

Now if it were ME in a situation like this, Id be all about a 6.1L grand cherokee SRT-8 with a supercharger. Between the suspension tuning and AWD, it handles like a sportscar, and the hennessey supercharged version is good for 0-60 in under 4 seconds. So the performance is equal or better than any of those other cars, AND being a 4500+ pound behemoth, its big and burly enough to slam and bully everything except that Ram which would be too slow to be much of a threat. And a cavernous wagon can hold a LOT of ammo and weapons.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*"OK (0(<$*(<*r , F*(< with me & we'll see who $#!+$ on teh sidewalk"*

"The motor vehicle action sequences depicted in this film are dangerous.All stunts were performed in controlled environments with professionally trained stunt crews on closed roads.No attempts should be made to duplicate any action,driving or car play scenes herein portrayed "

:devil: F*(K That !

Here is my first Road Warrior car that was developed from the TYCO "Doomsday" blue & lime Road warrior car.Watch as those wimpy "Doomsday machines" flee in stark terror from my car !
That Tamiya military parts tree that has been in my stuff since back in the day came in handy !I used Testors Flat military Olive green, flat black & flat red. Some of the stuff was hand fabricated & final assembly was done at our SPD "Special Projects Division" AKA Neals Shop !

Lets see........ "Death Race II : The revenge of Hennessy"

"Death Race III:The Return of Frankenstein"

"Death Race IV :Bobzilla's Revenge"

"Death Race V : High Noon "

"Death Race VI: The Final Battle"

I have a feeling that I have just set off some serious $#!+ !:woohoo:

Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very creative detail work Neal.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's it!! Tomorrow is Mad Max day!! Popcorn, here I come!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

remember the original film from the 70's?i was just a kid but it was mayhem!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wait is today Tomorrow yet? I'm just not sure...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> That's it!! Tomorrow is Mad Max day!! Popcorn, here I come!!


RALMAO...HAHAHAAHHAHA mAD mAX dAY...AHAHAHAH

nEaL, I really like this build a lot. This is Fantastic man! Over the top detail of a destroyer type vehicle....BAM!

Bob...Could I get a box of DOTS with that & a Large Coke Zero please...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

neal - awesome awesome job man!! now next time i end up with the bodies i ll keep it !! 

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, Neal! Nice work buddy. Im working on one myself but Im still dialing in the chassis, and after lopping off the front clip trying to decide how to modify and/or reinstall it. But your workmanship is killer!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, Neal!
The tiny details are fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1scalevolvo;2668716
Here is my first Road Warrior car that was developed from the TYCO "Doomsday" blue & lime Road warrior car
Neal:dude:[/quote said:


> I have one of those POS and would have never thought of doing that to it -- that's just too cool


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im digging the knobby tires and 'slasher' rear wheels too. Just noticed those now.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Road Warrior Tour !*

What a great way to tour Detroit,Newark,Camden NJ, East St Louis ,N. Philly & parts of Brooklyn !



:dude: Neal


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is one "MEAN" looking ride. ".......Chicago..New York..Detroit..and it's all on the same street........."


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

HA! Youre forgetting Memphis, too. When I moved to Portland, it was tough getting to sleep at nite without gunshots ringing out in the distance!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Gary, Indiana & Liberty City,FLA


----------

